# Fat to fit - read 1 girl's journey from 185lbs to 130ishlbs



## aliss

I thought I'd share the diet/fitness blog of a girl from another site I frequent- she's gone from 185lbs down to 130ish lbs with the goal of becoming a fitness model.

She's listed her training and meal plans. It's taken over a year at this point.

I want to share it because it is a healthy and SUSTAINABLE plan, packed with proper nutrition. I want to show people that it is very reasonable to go from nearly 200lbs down to 130lbs but without starving, binging, or using fad diets.

I hope you guys enjoy
https://watchmemelt.weebly.com/index.html
https://watchmemelt.weebly.com/my-current-stats.html

We have the same nutrition coach.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Awesome!! esp the pictures.. its made me think 'yeah i can do that too' 

Her belly like mine now, like how it was, id soo love the result shes got now :) thanks for posting!!


----------



## Faythe

That just goes to show all the girls on here that they don't _need_ to resort to silly fad diets to lose the weight and despite how heavy you are to start with, their goals are possible.

Thanks for this Aliss, I'm going to be taking some ideas from this to help me on my journey this year :)


----------



## lucy_x

FANTASTIC! thankyou so much for this, I think what a lot of people want is results fast (dont we all?!) but its just not ideal. Id rather eat well,Not go hungry, for it to take longer and for the results to last :flower:

Again, thanks.


----------



## Miss Broody

Hey, that's great, gives us avoid inspirational kick up the bum. Sometimes you need reminding what is possible!!! X


----------



## RedRose

Her body is INCREDIBLE!


----------



## snappy1

I was hitting 200 pounds when I realized to reduce weight. My blood works and cholesterol levels came normal but my blood pressure was elevated. I was prescribed medicine for BP but I was skeptical to start the dosages for BP. I learnt yoga from a guru and started practicing Surya Namaskar & Kapalbathi. I also started a brisk walking regimen. All these made me shed 25pounds in 3 weeks. I need to reduce 20 more pounds to reach my BMI but am really confident that I can reduce that with determination.


----------



## MrsRH

Great results but my only comment with her diet is that she does not hit the minimum 5 a day on quite a few of her listed menus. (UK guidance of minimum 5 portions of fruit and veg per day)

She has a protein rich diet and limited carbs so along the lines of Atkins
BUT as I said great results.

Example from the website

Breakfast: Eggwhites and Cereal
20g Fibre 1 cereal 
1/2 cup of soy milk
126g egg whites
1 whole egg
1 tsp olive oil

Mid Morning Snack: Greek Yogurt and Oranges
175g Greek Yogurt 
1/2 a medium orange *HALF PORTION*
1 pack of sweetener in the yogurt 

Lunch: Chicken, Brown Rice and Broccoli
6oz chicken breast 
15g brown rice
1/2 cup broccoli *ONE PORTION*
1tbsp low cal, low fat italian dressing
2tsp olive oil

Mid Afternoon Snack: Snack Sandwich and PP Pudding
1 scoop of Myofusion protein powder (banana flav) mixed with a bit of water to make pudding
1 pc of soy bread 
16g natty pb
10 almonds

Dinner: Greek Salad
6oz chicken breast
1tbsp greek dressing
1 laughing cow cheese pcs
1 cup romain lettuce *ONE PORTION*
(sometimes I will add in a tad bit of onion and tomato) 

Evening Snack: Cottage Cheese
67g CC
sprinkle of fat free, sugar free pudding mix + 1 sweetener 

so only 2 1/2 portions of fruit and veg

more fruit and veg and she would be even more perfect!
x


----------



## misslissa

Fantastic link, I 100% agree with what she has done, a few years ago I was trained by an ex bodybuilder who had trained in nutrition and yoga and lost weight without going hungry but most importantly I felt strong. 

Having now developed Chronic Fatigue Syndrome I have been referred to specialists and I had my first appointment with a dietician last week. She also confirmed this way of eating, she said you only need 4 portions of carbs a day - people eat too many. A potion by the way is a spoon ot oats of a fist size portion of pots/rice etc

:thumbup:


----------

